# Stockscreens



## amdalin (6 November 2007)

Hi, trading stocks in the US is made easier by an abundence of info on individual coys relating to their fundamentals  ie yahoo fin, barron's stockgrader etc.  Is there anything similar that covers the Australian stock market? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## tech/a (6 November 2007)

amdalin said:


> Hi, trading stocks in the US is made easier by an abundence of info on individual coys relating to their fundamentals  ie yahoo fin, barron's stockgrader etc.  Is there anything similar that covers the Australian stock market? Any advice appreciated.




http://stocknessmonster.com/
Is a good source.


----------

